# #3 of the Set



## SubVet10 (Dec 26, 2017)

The steel and acrylic is also from Texas Knife. 
"12-1/4" overall length, 5/64" thick, 1-9/16+ wide and a 7-1/2" blade. 
Fine satin finish and flat ground, superior 440C stainless steel. CRYOGENICALLY TREATED to enhance its edge holding properties. " 

I think it only took me 4 or 5 hours to get this one done. Not perfect but hopefully will still be enjoyed. 
Sanded to 4000 grit and a good few minutes on the buffer. 



See the two others of the set here: https://woodbarter.com/threads/kitchen-knife-trio.33127/

Reactions: Like 3


----------

